

If This Then Trello - yuribit
http://blog.trello.com/if-this-then-trello/

======
sp332
Huh, so instead of adding recurring boards to the app itself, they enabled an
external API that connects a clock to the board-creation interface. I don't
know if this is horrifying or brilliant.

